# Moneda de cobre para gpu



## wblack (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola compañeros vuelvo a pasarme por aquí después de tanto tiempo, les quería preguntar una cosa, he leído que las monedas de céntimos de aquí de Europa, están bañadas en cobre y hechas de acero, quería saber si puedo usar ese tipo de moneda, un saludo.

acepto otras ideas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola, Amigo, por mas que relea tu comentario, no puedo ser capaz de comprender lo que pretendes. Sera mucha complicacion, que brindes, una informacion completa al respecto?.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 29, 2013)

la unica *gpu* que conozco es esta...no creo que sea importante si es de cobre o de acero...
porque no subes un diagrama, una foto algo que ya tengas avanzado y asi podemos saber como seguir.....

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidad_de_procesamiento_gr%C3%A1fico


----------



## analogico (Jul 29, 2013)

no
las  monnedas no sirven

debe ser lisas

y del mismo material del disipador


----------



## morta (Jul 29, 2013)

traduzco:
lo que pretende wblack es reemplazar el pad térmico de los disipadores de vídeo de las portátiles por una moneda de un céntimo de euro que esta bañada en cobre pero es de acero para rellenar el espacio entre el disipador y el core del gpu...

analogico, me imagino que la va a pulir para dejarlas planas sino produce el efecto contrario


----------



## wblack (Jul 29, 2013)

Perdonen compañeros me he dado yo también cuenta de que no he dado mucha información en mi comentario, si lo que quiero es poner algo ahí entre el disipador y la gpu.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 29, 2013)

pequeña lamina de cobre, comprada en un chatarrero amigo....
lija fina, grasa  disipadora, y pasiencia.....


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2013)

La moneda *no sirve*, el relieve, el material de que está hecha, las imperfecciones que quedan despues de un pulido manual, etc ...  Son factores que merman la disipación en lugar de ayudarla. Si es que alguien te lo ha recomendado, se trata mas que otra cosa de una leyenda urbana.

Como te han comentado, una lámina de cobre, es lo que te vá a ayudar para lo que quieres, siempre que esté totalmente lisa y bien pulida. Con una fina capa de grasa de silicona por ambos lados.

Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 30, 2013)

wblack dijo:


> Hola compañeros vuelvo a pasarme por aquí después de tanto tiempo, les quería preguntar una cosa, he leído que las monedas de céntimos de aquí de Europa, están bañadas en cobre y hechas de acero, quería saber si puedo usar ese tipo de moneda, un saludo.
> 
> acepto otras ideas.



Lo siento, pero la de 1 céntimo pulida por ambas caras no sirve, no te creas lo que dicen por ahí, que es una leyenda urbana. Al menos a mí pulir la de 1 céntimo y colocarla entre disipador y micro no me funcionó, tuve que usar una de 10 céntimos.

PD: Las de 10, 20,y 50 ctms están echas de Oro Nórdico


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2013)

Dejando al margen el material. El pulido para dejar algo totalmente liso es bastaaaaante dificil, siempre se tiende a dejar la superficie con barriga, Habría que darle un rectificado y eso requiere maquinaria.

Me parece que usar monedas es una solución a medias, si se consigue algún efecto con ellas, imaginaos el beneficio que puede dar un trocito de lámina de cobre alisado a conciencia con un trozo de tubería de hierro. Menos faena, material mas adecuado, técnicamente mejor acabado y por supuesto muchísima mas disipación.

Por lo que aconsejo que se use lámina de cobre si se quiere obtener un buen resultado. No es dificil de conseguir.  Dejar una moneda lisa para éste propósito es algo que no se consigue con lija, lima, dremel o similares.

Saludos.


----------



## wblack (Jul 30, 2013)

Bueno casi no los consigo pero al final conseguí tubos de cobre que supongo que valdrán, pero quería hacer una consulta más amigos y agradecerles de paso su tiempo que han empleado en ayudarme. ¿Cómo deben de ser de perímetros las plaquitas que debo de poner? Ya tengo la lija fina intermedia, y tengo la pasta térmica silver, solo me falta ponerme manos a la obra.
Es para un Hp pavilion dv7-3140






Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola, corta un cuadradito de unos 2 cm. de lado.
Cortalo cuidadosamente para que el trozo no se deforme mucho. Parece que las paredes del tubo están bastante sanas, a lo mejor, lijándolas las dejas mas ásperas de lo que están, eso lo valoras tú.

Para sacar el retal que te hace falta, corta el tubo longitudinalmente, ábrelo con cuidado de no dejarle marcas o las menos posibles, aplánalo manualmente todo lo que puedas (No uses martillos metálicos)  ponlo sobre una base dura, (Suelo), y pásale una botella de cristal grueso arriba y abajo para dejarlo bien plano. Como si amasases pizza.

Corta un trocito de 2 x 2 cm. vuelve a alisar un poco con la botella y ya tienes tu pad térmico.
Lo importante es no marcar o rayar el metal en el proceso de mecanizado.

Limpia bien las dos caras con desengrasante y alcohol antes de ponerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## choco98 (Jul 30, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> no
> las  monnedas no sirven
> 
> debe ser lisas
> ...



no es asi; yo uso disipador sobre disipador (un disipador disipado XD), y hacen contacto cobre con aluminio

pero eso si debe ser liso de preferencia yo para una gpu de laptop que no tocaba le puse papel aluminio y trabaja exelente 

primero doble el papel
lo corte con un cutter o exacto a la medida de la parte que hace contacto con la gpu
lo puse en la gpu con pasta y pasta ensima para el disipador

esa lap jala bien despues de eso  yo no he usado moneda nunca pro supongo que si con un esmeril la aplanas funcionara


----------



## wblack (Jul 31, 2013)

Una pregunta ya que cuesta mucho enderezarlos, ¿podría usar un tornillo de banco para ponerlas rectas? si se rallan un poco, por ejemplo con los dientes de unos alicates ¿ocurre algo?

un saludo gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## tiago (Jul 31, 2013)

Hola @wblack , tu paciencia es nuestra paciencia 

Parece que es tubería de cobre deshidratado, si es así, no está muy dura.
Puedes enderezarlo como quieras, lo importante es no marcar la superficie que luego vayas a utilizar. Si vas a enderezar con un tornillo de banco, colócale unas mordazas de plástico, o sobre las de hierro, le pones un trapo a cada lado para no marcar el cobre.

Con los alicates, lo mismo, colócale un trapo entre el cobre y las muelas del alicate para que no se marque el moleteado en la pieza.
El alisado final hazlo si puedes como te indiqué (Botella), el resultado es buenísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## wblack (Jul 31, 2013)

Compañeros si la chapita me toca las resistencias o lo que se que hayan encima del chipset puede ¿puede crear corto? no?


----------



## analogico (Jul 31, 2013)

wblack dijo:


> Compañeros si la chapita me toca las resistencias o lo que se que hayan encima del chipset puede ¿puede crear corto? no?




la chapita deberia ser perfectamente plana y totalmente lisa asi que es imposible que toque algo


si toca si puede  dañar 

tampoco la pasta disipadora puede  tocar esas resistencias


----------



## wblack (Jul 31, 2013)

le podría poner a esas resistencias cinta de la que le he quitado del disipador?


----------



## analogico (Jul 31, 2013)

wblack dijo:


> le podría poner a esas resistencias cinta de la que le he quitado del disipador?



pero como si esas resistencias deberian estar mas abajo




no pueden no pueden


----------



## wblack (Jul 31, 2013)

Se notan que están un poco más hacia abajo pero si puedo prevenir con el aislante, mejor. Es que está a malas penas un poquito torcida la plaquita (ondulada) y me da miedo, ya que ya no puedo enderezarla más.


----------



## analogico (Jul 31, 2013)

wblack dijo:


> Se notan que están un poco más hacia abajo pero si puedo prevenir con el aislante, mejor. Es que está a malas penas un poquito torcida la plaquita (ondulada) y me da miedo, ya que ya no puedo enderezarla más.



si esta un poco ondulada no sirve
si esta marcada no sirve



 si puedes comprar venden placas de cobre listas para usar





 si no busca cobre plano 

o sige practicando  con los tubos


----------



## wblack (Jul 31, 2013)

Bueno muchas gracias a todos, ya conseguí bajar casi 10º y sobre todo el de la gpu casi ni sube.

un saludo muchas gracias por todo, le dejé la pegatina como aislante.


----------



## tiago (Ago 1, 2013)

Los componentes en superficie de la GPU los puedes proteger recortando un trocito de plastico con la forma.

Limpia el disipador por la parte de CPU, a veces el micro se calienta mucho y transmite ese calor a la GPU.
O sea que el problema de temperatura en algunos casos está compartido por los dos procesadores.

Suerte.


----------



## juanmaa (Ago 1, 2013)

wblack dijo:


> Bueno muchas gracias a todos, ya conseguí bajar casi 10º y sobre todo el de la gpu casi ni sube.
> 
> un saludo muchas gracias por todo, le dejé la pegatina como aislante.



Hola... llevamos muchos años tratando estos temas (tenemos un sat oficial HP/SONY/TOSHIBA/ASUS y no es por tirarte abajo todos tus intentos de bajar la temperatura pero la realidad es que si haz logrado bajar 10 grados la lámina de cobre no ha causado ningún efecto, es más... tras haber limpiado todo el circuito thermal de suciedad y polvo y usado una pasta térmica de la calidad de la Sylver, deberías haber logrado algo más de 10 grados de diferencia.

Un equipo con problemas de refrigeración si medimos directamente en la salida de aire caliente puede rondar los 60 grados minimo opr lo bajo y llegar a mas de 70... El mismo equipo tras limpieza y sustitución de pasta thermica nanoconductiva de alta calidad puede bajar 15/18 grados o más dependiendo de los niveles de obstruccion del circuito thermal

Te recomiendo que utilices thermalpads de alta transferencia minimo 3w/mmk y solo si ves que el disipador no hace buen contacto con el cristal de tu gpu... si no no es necesario dado que lamayoría de los thermalpads tienen una elongacion del 20/30% por lo que estas aumentando la distancia de disipacion y por ende demora mas en disipar.

saludos


----------



## wblack (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola, sí muchas gracias tiago y a todos en general por haberme brindado su ayuda. Cogí el trocito negro que estaba pegado en el disipador y se lo despegué y lo puse encima de las resistencias y aquí está que casi ya ni calienta, antes parecía un tostador pero de verdad.


un saludo


----------

